# Need help with an Avtex 102D tv. Has anyone set up one?



## ved (May 13, 2010)

Hello. I am new to the forums and wondered if somebody would be kind enough to help me with an issue with an Avtex W102D TV. I have mounted it and plugged in the aeriel etc.. I was looking through it and managed to autoscan for the analogue chnnels but cant seem to find how to set up FREEVIEW. Can anybody guide me through this as the manual is of no use. By the way, I dont have a remote for it so using the buttons on the top. Thanks in advance. 

James


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

Don't know your particular model but I just tuned a friends tv and we had to switch to Digital with the remote and then go into the Menu for tuning his Freeview etc.


----------



## ved (May 13, 2010)

Thanks for your reply. Ok I see. I think maybe it has to do wit the DVB which I am on now, I can go into setup through the top buttons but it doesnt let me select the auto tune like it does for channels 1-5. Its strange. Not sure why it would not allow me to search for freeview channels as Im sure this model has it built in, unless Im wrong.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

ved said:


> Thanks for your reply. Ok I see. I think maybe it has to do wit the DVB which I am on now, I can go into setup through the top buttons but it doesnt let me select the auto tune like it does for channels 1-5. Its strange. Not sure why it would not allow me to search for freeview channels as Im sure this model has it built in, unless Im wrong.


If it has a selection for DVB, then it has a digital tuner. Not familiar with the model, but from your clues; Select DVB and then select the menu. From the Menu select Installation and if possible select First Time Installation.
This should become the standard procedure for every new site that you visit.
Gerry
P.S. you will probably be able to download the instruction book from the Avtex website.


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

Found this if it helps.
It's from a PDF download on the Avtex site.

The pages are not shown in the correct order.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Can see a problem here. It requires the remote control to start the Auto Scan and the OP does not have the remote control.
I would have expected that for such an expensive piece of kit the Instruction Book would have been proof read by someone who speaks english before printing.
Gerry


----------



## brens (Aug 11, 2009)

James,from memory you select DTV then hold the orange AQTbutton,it then auto scans for freeview channels, brens


----------



## ved (May 13, 2010)

Thanks for your efforts guys. Ill try these tips out and let you know how it goes. Lets hope I can get it done.


----------



## ved (May 13, 2010)

Ok, heres an update. The difference between searching under the "TV" option and "DVB" is that I cant go to the bit where it gives you the option to search the channels like it does with the TV setup. There are indeed orange buttons at the top but nothing I hold lets me search it..


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Call Avtex, they'll talk you throught it in a jiffy!


----------

